# Anyone have this problem with the Viper MkII kit?



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Just received my kit on Monday. It's a great kit, but after examining it, I noticed that part #8 (Main Engine Intakes) has sink marks on it. It runs right over the fan blades on the outside, both sides. If you look at the part in profile, you can see the "valley" it creates. Nothing some putty won't take care of, but I was wondering if I have a defective part or if that's just the way it comes out of the mold. Does anyone else have this problem with their kit?


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Ibtl


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I don't have a sink mark on mine. There _is_ a shift in the profit, though, but it's pretty obviously intentional. Is that maybe what you're seeing?



geoffdude said:


> Ibtl


And this would be locked because ...


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Paulbo said:


> I don't have a sink mark on mine. There _is_ a shift in the profit, though, but it's pretty obviously intentional. Is that maybe what you're seeing?
> 
> 
> 
> And this would be locked because ...


Hmmm...maybe sink mark wasn't the right word. It is more of a "shift in the profile" (that's what you meant, right?). Went back and looked at some of the CGI photos, some seem to show it, others don't. Guess I'll assume it's supposed to be there like you said. Thanks, you saved me from some putty work!


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

I haven't received mine yet, but will keep a lookout for this.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> I don't have a sink mark on mine. There _is_ a shift in the profit, though, but it's pretty obviously intentional. Is that maybe what you're seeing?
> 
> 
> 
> And this would be locked because ...


Just going by percentage of threads in this vein that are already









g.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I think this one's probably safe Geoff- it's not a figure kit or wish thread....

Chris.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Auroranut said:


> I think this one's probably safe Geoff- it's not a figure kit or wish thread....
> 
> Chris.




PM sent.

g.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

No PM Geoff
Actually, 2 PMs I sent to others haven't been answered. I'm wondering if there's something wrong with my PM box????

Chris.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Auroranut said:


> No PM Geoff
> Actually, 2 PMs I sent to others haven't been answered. I'm wondering if there's something wrong with my PM box????
> 
> Chris.


Hmm.. seems my box was full. 

I've resent it.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Replied mate:thumbsup:.

Chris.


----------



## cbear (Aug 15, 2000)

I can't see the flaw noted above in mine. It does, however, have several small sink marks in the upper burner can's "turkey feathers." These could be a bit tedious, but not difficult to fix. Another teeny gripe I have is that the RCS thrusters are represented by decals. Other than than that, I love this kit! IMHO, it's one of the best engineered SF kits I've seen. I give it a 9.9 out of 10.:thumbsup:

Chuck


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Never saw the show, but now I NEED the model. Cool looking ship.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> I think this one's probably safe Geoff- it's not a figure kit or wish thread....
> 
> Chris.


:thumbsup:
My Viper is fine.. no sink marks...Great Kit! Thanks Moebius:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

I checked both the intakes and afterburners and both are fine.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Just took a look at mine and it looks fine. This is going to be a great build, just not now, got a J-2 to work on.....


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

teslabe said:


> Just took a look at mine and it looks fine. This is going to be a great build, just not now, got a J-2 to work on.....


Great. Now we have to look forward to Kent giving everyone inferiority complexes with the lighting job he'll be doing on the Viper.

Individually lit gauges anyone? :thumbsup:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

you mean individual working gauges 

with tiny air jets in the thrusters


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Paulbo said:


> Great. Now we have to look forward to Kent giving everyone inferiority complexes with the lighting job he'll be doing on the Viper.
> 
> Individually lit gauges anyone? :thumbsup:


OMG Paul...... I would feel very bad if anyone ever got that idea....... Thank you very much for the very very nice support, but it's Moebius and fine aftermarket companies like yours that allow us to go nuts on our builds.......:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> you mean individual working gauges
> 
> with tiny air jets in the thrusters


Only if you don't beat me too it...... Thank you Lou, coming from you that really means so much.......:wave: Did you get a package today??????


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

no, not yet, and it's 4:40 edt. I've been checkin' the door every 5 min


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> no, not yet, and it's 4:40 edt. I've been checkin' the door every 5 min


What does UPS say?


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Should be soon, UPS said "OUT FOR DELIVERY".


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm bumming, the LHS I usually get stuff from still hasn't gotten them in.

Usually, they have stuff before ANYBODY. But for some reason they still don't have them.

I have a very low tolerance for waiting for something like this.
After all, its only been 6 years since the series premiered.

Thank goodness the soundtrack for "Razor/The Plan" came out to tide me over.

And I hate to say it, I picked up BSG 1980. 
I'm sorry, I don't know what I was thinking.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*Touchdown!*

arrived at 10 til 7!

check out this pic. do you see anything wrong with what I intend to do?

I put a styrene tube around the wiring that I intend to epoxy to the upper hull and I opened the hole on the kit part that goes in the inside of the upper dome and intend to epoxy the motor to it, then glue it in place.

is there a accident waiting to happen?

BTW... that board is immaculate ! You do very high calibre work, my friend!:thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm assuming that's not for the Viper, right Lou?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Yeah, sorry Paul. this is off topic.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

It's not my topic ... I was just trying to figure out where that would have fit in Viper ... Although now that I think of it, three of those would look cool backlit and spinning in the engines. Hmmm.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> arrived at 10 til 7!
> 
> check out this pic. do you see anything wrong with what I intend to do?
> 
> ...


We should move this to my tread.... I don't see anything wrong in the picture you posted. One thing that I did is not to lay the conduit in a straight line from the front of the ship. That would have put the conduit over the large opening in the rear, never know if I might do something with that hole..... Glad you like the set-up....:wave:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

you know, I might run the conduit to the front! I did some playing and because of the soffett, there is "blind spot" from the center of the ceiling to just about right over the main cockpit area. I'll tape it in place and see how it looks before I do anything permanent.

thanks again


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm a little disappointed there's no boarding ladder like on the boxtop image.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

John P said:


> I'm a little disappointed there's no boarding ladder like on the boxtop image.


I have a 1/32 F16 kit. I am using the ladder from that for my viper. I have a thread started. I will post final pics with the ladder when the decals are finished.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=288297


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Hunch said:


> Never saw the show, but now I NEED the model. Cool looking ship.


It's actually a pleasure to work on a kit from what I consider to be great show. Unlike many cool kits that come from rotten shows. Right, Irwin?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

JeffG said:


> It's actually a pleasure to work on a kit from what I consider to be great show. Unlike many cool kits that come from rotten shows. Right, Irwin?


this is why I dont post here......


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

falcondesigns said:


> this is why I dont post here......


hey what is the word on the batmobiles, are they on the way to us


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

jaws62666 said:


> hey what is the word on the batmobiles, are they on the way to us


Perhaps that question would be better posted on a forum not dedicated to Moebius Models since they're not doing the kit.


----------

